# Pulled Pork & Bacon



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Kind of hard to see it under the Italian Sausage, but there is a fresh Pork Shoulder cooking away at 250° with some apple smoke.







I skinned the shoulder, injected with a 50/50 Dale's Sauce/apple juice mix and rubbed with Wolfe Rub Original. I then cooked it indirect, fat side down for approximately 3½ hours. I then draped about 8-10 bacon slices over the top of the shoulder and continued cooking for another 4-5 hours until internal reached 195°, at which time it was foiled, toweled and cooler'ed (FTC) for another hour. Pulled the bacon off, gave it a rough chop and added back to the pork after it was pulled.

Very, very tasty and this would work with a Boston Butt as well. 

That bacon covering works well on a Beef Brisket Flat, too, to help keep it moist.


----------

